
How a Rogue Geologist Discovered a Diamond Trove in the Canadian Arctic - naish
http://www.wired.com/science/planetearth/magazine/16-12/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all
======
cmos
What an amazing story.. The last paragraph pretty much sums everything up.

